# guessing game PLAYY !!!



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

right i seen a guessing game in the snake section and i thought we could do one : victory:
who ever guesses the species of lizard will go next 

right ill start of


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

not 100%. plated lizard (Gerrhosaurus major)


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

nope sorry close though



[email protected] said:


> not 100%. plated lizard (Gerrhosaurus major)


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Western fence swift*


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

rite i think i know this time western fence lizard aka "swifts" and "blue bellies"

hope im rite :lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> *Western fence swift*


dammit u replied as i did lol


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

I'm gonna go for the opposite and say *Eastern* fence lizard?

Worth a shot :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2009)

can we have the correct answer pls so we can get on with the next guess :lol2:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

dan you are right your turn to post a pic :notworthy:



Dan27 said:


> I'm gonna go for the opposite and say *Eastern* fence lizard?
> 
> Worth a shot :lol:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

or any1 else can post one because i dont think dan will be back


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

this thread is a good idea


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks i think it will be good if more people start looking



dgreenway2005 said:


> this thread is a good idea


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Whey! ;D
Not sure whether it's an easy one, but it's a gorgeous little lizard ...


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hemidactylus garnotii or Indo-Pacific Gecko?


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Spot on! : victory:

Your turn


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Was about to say that but computer crashed :devil:


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Easy but awesome!


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

*Armadillo Lizard* (_Cordylus cataphractus_)


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

armadillo lizard or dwarf sungazer


----------



## ShibbyMan666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave-Flames said:


> *Armadillo Lizard* (_Cordylus cataphractus_)


Indeed gogogo!


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

pretty easy.. one of my faves..


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

i dont no wether this is the proper name but is it a crocodile lizard ?


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

go for it


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

yes i got it:2thumb:

here is my one for you








http://www.bgsu.edu/departments/biology/facilities/herp/lizards/pictus.JPG


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

pictus gecko


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

yes your right :Na_Na_Na_Na: your turn



Redhill Reptiles said:


> pictus gecko


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

I LOVE these guys


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

is it a sailfin dragon by any chance ?


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

jack14 said:


> it looks like a basilisk but also an iguana so heres my guesses
> 
> brown basilisk
> rhino iguana
> cayman island iguana


nope, none of them:lol2:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

hah ino now its a sailfin dragon : victory:


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

jack14 said:


> hah ino now its a sailfin dragon : victory:


well done :2thumb:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

heres another one for you


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

day gecko of some sort. Ive been told the name but I forgot :blush:

EDIT: Is it an electric blue day gecko


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

I don't know whether it's the correct name for it ... 'electric blue gecko'? :gasp:

[Edit - (Lygodactylus williamsi)] ?


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

or a williams dwarf gecko (electric blue day geckos other name)


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

Dan27 said:


> I don't know whether it's the correct name for it ... 'electric blue gecko'? :gasp:
> 
> [Edit - (Lygodactylus williamsi)] ?


yeah thats what im talking about


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

yes you are right its your go:no1:



Redhill Reptiles said:


> EDIT: Is it an electric blue day gecko


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

jack14 said:


> yes you are right its your go:no1:


yay :lol2:

tricky one


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

ino this one straight away its a leaf tailed gecko


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

your on the right lines but no


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

"Uroplatus phantasticus"

What a strange yet beautiful gecko :mf_dribble:

(Someone else join in! It's just us 3 playing :lol


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

jack14 said:


> ino this one straight away its a leaf tailed gecko


you took away the latin you cheat :gasp: :lol2:.

It is a leaf tailed gecko but it is uroplatus phantasticus not fimbriatus so your turn now


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

is it a (Uroplatus phantasticus)


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

Dan27 said:


> "Uroplatus phantasticus"
> 
> What a strange yet beautiful gecko :mf_dribble:
> 
> (Someone else join in! It's just us 3 playing :lol


your go you got the correct sub species first


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

go on dan you can do one


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Stunning creature


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

its a reptile!


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

water minitor. forget this it was a blonde moment


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

no its a lace monitor


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Perentie


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Nope, sorry!

It's the largest monitor native to Australia if that helps


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Daniel1 said:


> Perentie


Got it!
Your turn :2thumb:


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

is it a perentie monitor?


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Dan27 said:


> Got it!
> Your turn :2thumb:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

it looks like some sort of agama or sumthing


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

jack14 said:


> it looks like some sort of agama or sumthing


 Yes but what species ?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

dragon agama (japalura splendida)


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

in5omniac said:


> dragon agama (japalura splendida)


 We have a winner, your turn.


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Daniel1 said:


> We have a winner, your turn.


I was gonna post a j. splendida pic if I was right, just my luck thats the one I got right.

so..


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

wonder gecko


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

id have to say wonder gecko aswell


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

def a wonder gecko


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Daniel1 said:


> wonder gecko


Yep, your turn


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

ooh ooh i want a turn!!!!

guess!


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

sorry... I know it wasnt my turn... : victory:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Texas horned lizard (phrynosomo cornutum)


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

is it a sungazer?


----------



## Reptypet (May 4, 2009)

davidfitch said:


> Texas horned lizard (phrynosomo cornutum)


:2thumb: but i just discovered that if you save the pic, it saves as the name... Cheater!!! :lol2:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Where does it save the name?

Guess!!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmmmm chinese cave gecko :bash:?


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope try again :whistling2:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Spider gecko? x


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

just a guess but it kinda looks like a (stenodactylus petri)


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

definately stenodactylus petri


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

jack14 said:


> just a guess but it kinda looks like a (stenodactylus petri)


 
Yes! Your turn. : victory:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

hah i have a good one for youse


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Bibrons gecko !!!


----------



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

jack14 said:


> hah i have a good one for youse


Is it a knob-tailed gecko? Nephrurus stellatus?


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

rough knob tailed gecko ?


----------



## martindean30 (Aug 26, 2008)

fauna-knob-tailed-gecko u just right click the picture and go on save as:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

to much cheating going on here!! :lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

fiji iguana?
i didnt save


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

nighthunte29 said:


> fiji iguana?
> i didnt save


 Nope sorry


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a hard 1. I know its not got a red head but is it a blood sucker (calotes calotes) or a night agama (bronchocela sp) :?


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

green crested lizard lol


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

davidfitch said:


> Thats a hard 1. I know its not got a red head but is it a blood sucker (calotes calotes) or a night agama (bronchocela sp) :?


 Nope try again
And please dont cheat


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

iona_gecko said:


> green crested lizard lol


 Yes :lol2: I'm gonna have to try and find one that when you save dosent say the name, lol


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

try and save this one fools.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

brown basilisk can't remember latin name :bash:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

basalisk (sp)


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

davidfitch said:


> brown basilisk can't remember latin name :bash:


Yeah you got it first well done. I thought i fooled everyone because you cant do the save as cheat. :lol2:

*Please someone else post a pic.*


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

try this


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Is it a beaded lizard


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Is it a beaded lizard


 
Thought it might take a bit longer than that. :2thumb:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Marine iguana?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Marine iguana?


 Yes well done, now you post a pic


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Errr okay gimme a tick.......

I can't find one - could you pleaseeeeeeeeeee post another  Am crap at finding good pics x


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Tuatara got a hard 1 :devil:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Top one is a tuatara, the second - errrr some type of legless lizard/slowowrmy type thing?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

You answered so fast, anyway is it a thread snake


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Need to be a bit more specific:lol2::lol2:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Not a thread snake


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

legless skink?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Bronzeback legless lizard, well am i right dave?


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

No try again from america and can grow to over 40" TL :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it a Burton's legless lizard? or an Island Glass lizard


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Is it a Burton's legless lizard?


Nope keep trying :whip:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

See edit....


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> See edit....


Just had to dbl check does look more like island glass but was labelled eastern glass so i'll give you that 1 :2thumb:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyy - I still has no pics though   I just like guessing lol


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thorny devil or Australian horned lizard?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

brittone05 said:


> Thorny devil or Australian horned lizard?


Yeah i'll give you that one it was labelled a desert horned lizard.

Just copy and paste pics from google, but do right click save as to se if it names the lizard if it doesnt, post it on, cause there are some cheaters on here

But make sure you reply back saying if your gonna post a pic or not so me or dave know whether to post a new pic.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

australian or asian waterdragon


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

jack14 said:


> australian or asian waterdragon


 Yeah its an austrailaian water dragon, your turn to post a pic


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Is it a namib desert gecko


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

yes (aka fan-footed gecko) it is your turn


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

five lined or blue tail skink ?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

jack14 said:


> five lined or blue tail skink ?


 Yep five lined skink your go.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

black and whte tegu


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


>


A very unusal example of tupinambis merinae, :2thumb: or b+w tegu... 
poss a sub-species


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Columbian black and white tegu.

My turn, try this one










Clue if you 'save as'

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

(sorry, got a little over excited, and posted my own pic before I knew I was right (still don't know if you wanted more specific than B&W Tegu) and others posted while I was finding my pic!)

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

huh i was first to answer not playing now 



:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thought everyone had gone to bed, and this would be the first for tomorrow (really sorry!):blush::blush::blush:


Andy


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

bothrops said:


> (sorry, got a little over excited, and posted before I knew I was right (still don't know if you wanted more specific than B&W Tegu) and others posted while I was finding my pic!)
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:


Colombian B+Ws have a pointer head shape and scale arrangement on the face. :2thumb: 
tupinambis teguixin - golden tegu or colombian B+W :lol2: 
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...s?q=columbian+black+and+white+tegu&hl=en&um=1 

But that one is deffo an argentinian B+W :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

suez said:


>


tuatara :2thumb:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

yay go you your turn now 

i will go to top of class and sharpen the rubbers


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Well coming from me what else did you expect its a species of varnus.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

Blue-tailed Monitor (Varanus doreanus)


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope :2thumb: but they do look v. similar.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

is it a tree monitor ???


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

suez said:


> is it a tree monitor ???


It may or may not live in trees not enough is known about there habits yet, but based on the claws its a possibility.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

just a guess . varanis dumerilii


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

suez said:


> just a guess . varanis dumerilii


Nah dumerils monitors are a v. dull colour but bright orange and black as juvis :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

_V. doreanus doreanus?_


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

or possibly _caerulivirens_

I'm pretty sure its a _Euprepiosaurus....?_


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope nope and nope.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

*melinus?*


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

dammit:lol2:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

malinus or kordesis ??????


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

suez said:


> *melinus?*


nope there yellow no blue there.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

kordesis


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

suez said:


> kordesis


Nope fraid not.

My brains getting a good latin workout trying to remember what each one of those is/looks like.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Nope fraid not.


 arrrgh never mind im off to bed or i will never get up for work in the morning 
night all


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I've found about 15 that it isn't!

Long shot - _olivaceus?_

Is it recently described? Your own animal?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I've found about 15 that it isn't!
> 
> Long shot - _olivaceus?_
> 
> ...


 
Not my own animal if it was id be a v. happy chappy and rich. 

Recent as in 1997 :2thumb: 

Not olivaceus that monitor is however extremely unique in that it eats fruits and the only varanid to do so :2thumb: 

If it helps it involves the numer 3


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

grays monitor?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

_mabitang_?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was going for olivaceus too...


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Well coming from me what else did you expect its a species of varnus.


 
is it this
*Indonesian Blue Tailed Monitor (Varanus doreanus)*


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Peacock monitor, or a timor monitor


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Not my own animal if it was id be a v. happy chappy and rich.
> 
> Recent as in 1997 :2thumb:
> 
> ...


In that case it's definitely _Varanus yuwonoi _the tricoloured monitor (clue gave it away!)

Stunning!

Do I win properly this time?!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

bothrops said:


> In that case it's definitely _Varanus yuwonoi _the tricoloured monitor (clue gave it away!)
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> ...


 
i thought we were going to be here forever so i figured id give away a massive clue.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Hehehe

my turn then, I'll give the same as last time (only this time its 'official')










cheers 

Andy


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Is it some kind of sphaerodactylus gecko


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

spotted carribean gecko?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

davidfitch said:


> Is it some kind of sphaerodactylus gecko


yep, but which one!



teiryklav said:


> spotted carribean gecko?


 
No idea of the common name - if it even has one, well to be fair it probably has several - so to keep it easy lets stick with the scientific name!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

sphaerodactylus fantasticicus?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

davidfitch said:


> sphaerodactylus fantasticicus?


Adult male _Sphaerodactylus fantasticus_ it is - would love to have a little naturlistic viv with a few of these in!


Your turn!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

How about this


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

major skink ???


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope try again :devil:


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

blue tongue skink? (tiliqua)


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

davidfitch said:


> How about this


Southern alligator lizard


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> Southern alligator lizard


Ye your turn :2thumb:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Yaaaaaay my turn, here we go.......










xxx


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wahlbergs Velvet Gecko


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Daniel1 said:


> Wahlbergs Velvet Gecko


Oh poop, yes....your turn x


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> Oh poop, yes....your turn x


That is one stunning lil gecko :2thumb:


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> That is one stunning lil gecko :2thumb:


Thanks i love her to bits x


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

is at a Robust velvet gecko (oedura robusta)


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah your turn David.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok whats this? :whistlin


----------



## Insley (May 11, 2009)

is it a fischers chameleon


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope try again.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

just gonna make a point here that the tuatara is not technically a lizard by classification :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

rosette nosed chameleon (Rhampholeon spinosum)


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Nope try again. 

There isn't a forum for Sphenodontia so lizards seems the closest :lol2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

a very dark blue nose?


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> a very dark blue nose?


Nope try again. :whistling2:


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

long shot is it a big nosed chameleon latin name Calumma nasutum:2thumb:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

No keep guessing, madagascan if it helps :halo:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

calumma brevicornis?


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Furcifer willsii ?


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41680000/jpg/_41680052_lizard203_pacre.jpg


guess wat


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

it has this many letters in the name


----/------/-------.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

GECKO=] said:


> it has this many letters in the name
> 
> 
> ----/------/-------.


 
Fiji island iguana (Brachylophus vitiensis)
But no ones got the chameleon yet


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

ToxicSiren said:


> Furcifer willsii ?


Nope right family though


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

High Casqued Chameleon - _Chamaeleo hoehnelii_


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

Furcifer tuzetae


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

no but is Furcifer 
:devil:


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

okay how bout _Furcifer labordi_


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Herp breeder said:


> okay how bout _Furcifer labordi_


:2thumb: your turn :no1:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Furcifer rhinoceratus???

oopsss too late. :lol:


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

okay how bout this one?







:whistling2:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

turnip tailed gecko (thecadactylus rapicauda)


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

yep ur turn :notworthy:


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i love these guys hope to get one soon


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Rhacodactylus leachianus?


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

Rachodactylus chahoua think its this


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

nope to both its not rhacodactylus at all :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

flying gecko (Ptychozoon kuhlii)


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

nope!


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

lets try an easy one gekko gecko? long shot lol


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

Gehyra Marginata?


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

no its not a tokay but they are just as nasty if not nastier


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

you were right with geyrha marginata your turn


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

is it a (N.grayii) common green gecko


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

It is, well done.

Wish they were as common as the name suggests. Beautiful things


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

heres a good one for you:notworthy:


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

_Goniurosaurus lichtenfelderi hainanensis_?


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

and you would be right:2thumb: your turn



James D said:


> _Goniurosaurus lichtenfelderi hainanensis_?


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's a species I'm looking into:










A link to where the pic came from will be posted as soon as the species is guessed correctly


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

JAMES!!!
strophurus gorgeousness

???

lol...
I cant work that one out at all grrrrrr


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

my first thought was strophurus too, but can't find anything that looks like it.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Callisaurus draconoides rhodostictus, phew, Zebra tailed lizard. ??????


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Nobody has been correct so far.....not even the right genus....or the right continent of origin for that matter 

I thought I'd give you all a more tricky one as most of the previous photos have been quite easy 

I'm off to work now but if nobody has correctly ID'd it when I get back I'll give you a clue.


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

BUMPXx


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

carphodactylus laevis


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

*Ebenavia* inunguis


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

it is indeed *Ebenavia* inunguis


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

i give up:whip:

did them eggs come out of that there nearly the same size as it:gasp::gasp:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


>


Holodactylus africanus


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

_Hemitheconyx taylori_


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

may i ask you all how do you know that this thing is what kind of lizard or anythin? i mean all of the pics, how'd some of you know that all??
i know nothing about some reptiles like this,,


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

damnit I need to get one right I've got a really good one


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

_Hemitheconyx caudicinctus_ i think


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

spend_day said:


> damnit I need to get one right I've got a really good one


Feel free to take my turn...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers

One of my fav species shame they're not in the pet trade but they are just stunning.


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a good one...
I'm going to guess at _hoplodactylus duvaucelii_?


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Hoplodactylus pacificus


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Heppy said:


> Hoplodactylus pacificus


I've changed my mind....I agree on _H pacificus_.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


> Hoplodactylus pacificus


correct


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


>


the nose looks a bit long for this but i my best guess would be sphaerodactylus elegans


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

spend_day said:


> the nose looks a bit long for this but i my best guess would be sphaerodactylus elegans


correct


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Woo 

Ok a nice easy one for people


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

Sceloporus magister


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


> Sceloporus magister


yes it is.


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Heppy said:


>


I'm Sorry for posting again but i really think i know this one is it an egernia major


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

spend_day said:


> I'm Sorry for posting again but i really think i know this one is it an egernia major


yes it is


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

_Chamaeleo namaquensis_?


----------



## in5omniac (Mar 2, 2008)

James D said:


> _Chamaeleo namaquensis_?


Sounds about right from what I've seen.


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

in5omniac said:


> Sounds about right from what I've seen.


In that case, I'll post my next pic....if I was incorrect with the chameleon species then ignore the next photo:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

James D said:


> _Chamaeleo namaquensis_?


yeah it is


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

paroedura masobe


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

Heppy said:


> paroedura masobe


Correct


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

forgot about this thread but can someone post another pic to keep it going please:2thumb:


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I havn't read the whole thread so i'm sorry if the picture has been up before!










:2thumb:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I havn't read the whole thread so i'm sorry if the picture has been up before!
> 
> ...


 
tuatara?


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea - its been up twice though! Just read through the thread!! Grrrr!

Your go! :2thumb:

Anna.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Anna89 said:


> Yea - its been up twice though! Just read through the thread!! Grrrr!
> 
> Your go! :2thumb:
> 
> Anna.


 
no one needs to know that


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> no one needs to know that
> 
> 
> 
> image


 *wall lizard* (Podarcis muralis)

hint - change the file name! (although I did know this without it!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

bothrops said:


> *wall lizard* (Podarcis muralis)
> 
> hint - change the file name! (although I did know this without it!)
> 
> ...


tehe, i guess that can be abit of a give away. 

Ed


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

I thought I'd bring this back since well it was fun 

altho I don't know if i should start with this one as it pretty hard


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

Just found this would like to carry it on ? someone post a picture


----------

